# NONI juice



## Erika83 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok here is the BIg news. Has anyone hurd or tried the NONI juice i hurd its an amiracle juice and cured some cancer patients as well. 
Here are a few web-sites on it and tell me what you know about it. 
http://www.noniisgoodforyou.com
wwwnonihelpedme.net

Also Adapton for social anxiety has anyone hurd of it? 
and also L-theanine

Please write anything you know about them. The successful stories and the unsuccessful ones.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

my mother had me on that stuff years ago. it did not last long. i threw up in first period study hall when i was in hs. it was not pretty so i never took it ago. so i aint tell you if its good or not, if it works or not. sorry. hmmmm i guess there was no reason to post this


----------



## Erika83 (Feb 4, 2005)

You threw up, maybe you took too much? IOt also has to be Tahitian one.

How long ago was that?


----------



## warrior (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, I've been taking noni juice for about 5 days. After reading all the hype about it I decided to give it a try. I feel pretty good, it has given me more energy and has helped a lot with stress. When I have to talk to someone for long periods of time my head usually starts to inflame and I get all stressed out. But since I've been on noni those things have gotten a lot bette,r and it's been a lot easier to study and focus.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

erika: it was like 6 years ago. i took it for a couple of weeks. i felt like crap though. maybe its because all of the impurities in my body that it just rejected the juice. did not have the patience to get through it.


----------

